# Can someone help me with shots/injections?



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I will need to give CD/T and BoSe injections to our 2 pregnant does about a month before they kid in March (so injection in mid-February). 

I was just approved for an account with vetserv so I know I can get the BoSe, but I have no idea what I need as far as actually administering the shot.

The vetserv website has a ton of different size needles and syringes! 

Two goats and 4 injections total equals how many syringes? Do I need a different needle and syringe for each injection? What sizes? Where do I give these injections on the goat? I'm going to look up youtube videos but just wanted to know if anyone had some beginner's tips. 

My does are Lamanchas. 

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You will need a new needle and syringe for each medication and goat. for 8 needles and 8 syringes
18 g needle should be fine for all meds...and a 3 cc syring should be plenty big or grab 6 cc syringe ..

all meds (accept steroids, like Dex) can be done Sub Q ( under the skin) I give where the neck meets the body in that little dip....: )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a pic to show you what I mean,,,,


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a 20 for all meds and prefer to give shots over the ribs. That gives you a couple options My poor dog thought I was going to give him a shot :lol:


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you both so much, especially for the pictures! Cathy before I saw the pic, I thought you were talking about the under part of the neck! Hahaha....so the pic really helped  

And goathiker, your poor dog! LOL!  So I guess it doesn't matter where, as long as it goes into the skin and not into the muscle?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

correct..but there are easier locations..Ive doneboth the neck and ribs...both are good spots...some do in th earm pit..but I just can not bring myself to give it there lol...be sure you make a note of location so if they develope a lump you know what caused it...and be sure to get the needle through the layers of skin..once the needle is inserted..roll the skin over it to be sure its in good...: )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

CDT is always SQ, BoSe can be done IM but Im more comfortable doing that SQ as well.

CDT usually (not disagreeing with Cathy here) goes under armpit but I like to do it in front of shoulder.
Interestingly enough, I believe Goathiker does most meds behind the last rib due to harness location


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also like the rib area for injections. But sometime you have to go with what is presented at the time , especially in full flight , lol.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I give shots in the armpit area, 'cause it's what I learned, but the goats move their legs when they do the "nuh-uh, you're not giving me a shot" dance.

Usually, you want a 1/2" (or 3/4") needle for sub-q. 4 shots total = 4 needles + 4 syringes, but if you're paying shipping, buy enough for a few rounds of shots (or just get them at the farm store if that's legal in your state). I just buy a box, but I like to use syringes for oral wormer so I can go through the whole herd without cleaning the drench gun or worrying whether I might be spreading germs or contaminating the bottle.

I find it hard to press the plunger and hold the needle with one hand if the syringe is full. I like to keep the syringe size bigger than the shot; 3 cc syringe for 2 cc CDT is fine, but if a goat needs 2.5 cc of bose, it's a bit easier to use a 6 cc syringe. I'm getting better, but that's my newbie tip - don't _fill_ a syringe; use a bigger syringe for bigger shots so the plunger doesn't stick out all the way when the shot is loaded.

And a 30 cc slip syringe is ~1 oz, good for drenching (you'll never give a shot that big, so no needle required). I always find my drench gun in the sink, ready to wash, when I need to give an urgent drench.

Leuer lock is great for injections - the needle screws on so it's secure, but slip syringes are better for drenching because the threads on leuer lock are hard to clean.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use a 20g 1" needle for everything, and 6-12cc syringes because my goats are on the larger scale. 
I actually give several injections in the muscle because I find it easier and it gets absorbed faster.
I give vaccines, mineral supplements, sometimes the vitamin supplements in the muscle, and b complex and antibiotics if I'm finding it difficult to do SQ. 
But normally I will do b complex, antibiotics and pain killers under the skin.

For IM injections I give it in the leg, for SQ I give it over the ribs to above the armpit.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I also like the rib area for injections. But sometime you have to go with what is presented at the time , especially in full flight , lol.


Just to be clear so not to confuse a new person about giving shots.
Its best to have a good hold on the patient , so as not to have "full flight" , like i jokingly said above  There are lots of things that can go wrong when a goat tries to flee while your giving a shot , so i don't want some to think give the shot were you can. There are places you shouldn't be giving shots .
Its very easy to inject into a vein on accident when your patient isn't fully under control&#8230; IMO , SQ is easier for someone to get used to giving first , then you can learn about proper places for IM shots before doing those. 'Most' things can be given SQ , but it depends on the situation and the meds.
Severe damage and death can happen if a SQ shot goes terribly wrong and you hit a vein . Just saying.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

harleybarley said:


> I give shots in the armpit area, 'cause it's what I learned, but the goats move their legs when they do the "nuh-uh, you're not giving me a shot" dance.
> 
> Usually, you want a 1/2" (or 3/4") needle for sub-q. 4 shots total = 4 needles + 4 syringes, but if you're paying shipping, buy enough for a few rounds of shots (or just get them at the farm store if that's legal in your state). I just buy a box, but I like to use syringes for oral wormer so I can go through the whole herd without cleaning the drench gun or worrying whether I might be spreading germs or contaminating the bottle.
> 
> ...


We always do in the armpit area as well.. in case there is a abcess that presents itself after the injection, it's not noticeable when showing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That's why I do vaccines like CD&T, in the muscle, no abscesses


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

For some reason I just cant get the right spot in the armpit. If Im going to botch it, the fatty area of front shoulder hides it pretty well.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Just to be clear so not to confuse a new person about giving shots.
> Its best to have a good hold on the patient , so as not to have "full flight" , like i jokingly said above


My first time, I didn't have a milk stand or a helper, so I used my knees as a "stanchion" around the goats' necks. It worked surprisingly well, but I did have a goat escape. First thing is try to pull the needle out, if not, LET GO! If you hang onto it, it can break off in the goat.

Once, I thought I killed my goat because she bled after a sub-q that doesn't play nice with veins. I cried all day waiting for her to die (she didn't). Now I always pull the plunger back a little before I inject sub-q; if I saw blood, I'd re-stick.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Once, I thought I killed my goat because she bled after a sub-q that doesn't play nice with veins. I cried all day waiting for her to die (she didn't). Now I always pull the plunger back a little before I inject sub-q; if I saw blood, I'd re-stick.


This is a very good point to address...Penicillin can kill a goat if it got in the vien..I find going Sub Q is best so you can draw back easily and be sure there is no blood in the syringe before injecting..IM you stab and go lol..

we used to give CD&T IM when we raised boar years ago...we were shown to give it in the back of the leg..stab and go..well now we know there is a nerve that runs down that leg and giving a shot there was risky!!! 
here is a great diagram on shot giving..: ) and as you see...not one is in the back of the leg lol How my goats survived me learning, I will never know lol
http://goat-link.com/content/view/19/102/#.VJCj2GTF-mE


----------

